# Stihl Gas / Oil Caps



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

I've got multiple pieces of Stihl equipment; chain saws, weed eaters, blowers, etc. and love this stuff, but the twist lock gas / oil caps on the newer stuff give me fits.

Seems like one of them is always not latching and sealing like it should, then gas or oil starts leaking. Don't know why they couldn't have just stuck with the simple threaded caps?

Anybody else have these issues? Do they make replacement caps that are better?


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, they are an absolute pain.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You are not the only one. We have all spotted streaks if oil in the snow from an oil cap that was not properly installed. I blame the operator not the saw since I'm the only one around.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Not a single problem with the twist/lock caps on multiple pieces of Stihl equipment. I would guess that in haste, the operator did not affix them properly, or seat them correctly/fully...........hence the leaks.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

They are just a pain to line up.


----------



## teamprowler (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, it's weird. I have a ridiculous time with leaf blower, not so much with chain saw. Weed whacker is like 50/50, if it goes on easy. Why the problem? It is not like a safety issue. I even try to watch what I am doing!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't know if this helps you guys but my neighbor has several Stihl products with the "toolless caps" that he received new ones for due to them being recalled.

http://www.stihlusa.com/information/recalls/toolless-fuel-cap/


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Steiny said:


> I've got multiple pieces of Stihl equipment; chain saws, weed eaters, blowers, etc. and love this stuff, but the twist lock gas / oil caps on the newer stuff give me fits.


Been there, Done that, and Bot the T Shirt 

I always try to be careful with them bit every once in awhile "stuff happens". Fortunately, haven't run a saw clean out of bar/chain oil yet!!

NB


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

One weed eater and one saw are the majority of the problem. 
Guess I'll take them by the dealer and see if they happen to be the recalled one? Will probably go ahead and replace the caps anyway.

How in the heck this whole "twist lock" thing is an IMPROVEMENT escapes me? What was wrong with good old, simple threads?:sad:


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

On all my Stihls there is a mark on the reservoir and the cap. Line them up, cap drops in, twist close and your finished. I like the design myself. My only issue is there is a little ridge of plastic that runs next to the cap of the oil reservoir. Makes it a pain to get all the debris whipped away with my brush before refilling.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

It's important to not quite fill the oil or gas tank; leave a little room. Using your index finger from one hand and push down in middle of center of cap while tightening helps. You are right, a big pain!

We have had trouble lately removing the gas cap. It requires prying the cap off with a scrench. Per those who are in the know, it is a problem with the alcohol in the gas and the plastic of the tank/cap!?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Agree PIA. I had the oil cap replaced on my 250 saw. The guys at the Stihl shop couldn't get the old one to work. New one leaks..I have to make sure I store the saw on it's side with the gas oil caps up..If not, the shop floor is a mess.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

With many Stihl products, I have found that overfill mainly on bar oil tanks will cause the cap to jack up when twisting shut. The gas tanks will also but gas is thinner and will leak out easier when twisting. There is a revised oil cap that is easier but won't correct a overfill. I agree reminds me of gas cans, a problem created fixing one that didn't exist. Or fixing something that wasn't broke!


----------



## coobie (Oct 31, 2014)

The main reason I went with Echo products:lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Stihl had recalls on a number of their products filler caps a while back. Check with a dealer to see if your equipment is covered.


----------

